# General questions..never worked in the industry.



## hondariderar (Dec 10, 2014)

What should I look for to an entry level position in the industry? Are benefits a norm? What's pay usually start around and where can I expect to top out at? (I'm in arkansas if that matters) should I expect companies to supply most basic tools to get the job done?

I'm 25 done some cutting and splitting for personal use...but the way works looking I'm going to have to make a career change soon. I've spent 4 years on oil rigs so hard work doesn't bother me. 

Thanks for any kind of help!


----------



## Hailey Kathryn (Dec 18, 2014)

hondariderar said:


> What should I look for to an entry level position in the industry? Are benefits a norm? What's pay usually start around and where can I expect to top out at? (I'm in arkansas if that matters) should I expect companies to supply most basic tools to get the job done?
> 
> I'm 25 done some cutting and splitting for personal use...but the way works looking I'm going to have to make a career change soon. I've spent 4 years on oil rigs so hard work doesn't bother me.
> 
> Thanks for any kind of help!



Most companies set their pay scale via experience and tickets available. The more tickets you have that are related, the higher the pay. I know most look at if you are ISA certified or have any utility certificates. Chainsaw certificates/heavy duty machinery experience helps. Most groundies with limited personal experience look anywhere at $15-$20 (I'm from Canada, and this seems to be the norm here for pay scale for groundies in this industry), airbreaks, valid drivers license all that can change the pay scale. Benefits depend the company, a lot of companies usually have probation periods of 6 months before benefits become an option but really depends where you apply.

Well established companies should supply basic equipment, pole pruners, chainsaws, any tree surgery equipment -- but probably would not supply climbing equipment since everyone is so individual.

It's a great career to get into, and once you start getting the experience and working your way up the tree (so to speak, lol!) your pay will reflect it.

Hope this helps you, welcome to arboriculture


----------



## John LeBlanc (Dec 22, 2014)

Most of what was said is very accurate, We are Seattle based company and our pay for new grounders with similar experience typically ranges from $90-120 a day. All pruning and ground equipment should be supplied and Climbers bring their own gear. Pay is going to be heavily dependent on your location also. Ive talked to Foremen with 10 yrs climbing experience in Florida that topped out at 18/hr. Our top climbers are being paid 200-250 per day in the Seattle area.


----------



## Section VIII (Feb 21, 2015)

All good information! Thanks!


----------

